# brown discharge?????



## mommyx1

I wanted to see if any of you ladies had a light brown discharge right around the time AF was due, and still be pregnant? I am due for AF today but went to the potty last night and noticed light brown discharge only when I wipe. Thinking AF would come in the night I put on a pad and got up this morning and nothing on it. But still light brown when I wiped. I have never had this and have been taking test and some you can see a very faint line and others BFN so I dont know what it could be. I am 14 dpo today. So wouldnt it be to late for implantation? N-E one have this before??? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Emx

I havent had any this time but with my last pregnancy I had exactly the same at 4, 8 and 12 weeks..... so for the first 3 months of my 'missed' periods... as you can tell by my signature pic, everything was fine! 

Its quite common in early pregnancy but if it becomes more 'red' or you have pain with it then its worth seeing your GP xx


----------



## mommyx1

If i am having the same thing wouldn't I have a clear line on my FRER's?
I mean they are so faint. And if I am PG I would be around 4 wks. today


----------



## Emx

With this pregnancy I didnt get a clear line on a FRER until 18 DPO. I had very faint from 10 DPO and the one I did on the morning of 14 DPO actually came back negative!! 

If you have faint lines on a FRER and have very light brown discharge at 14 DPO (exactly 4 weeks pregnant) I would suggest you are most likely pregnant from my experiences in both my pregnancies xx Try not to test for a couple of days - you will be amazed at the difference in colour to the test strip as your HCG levels double every 48 hours xx


----------



## mommyx1

Ok I took the last test this morning so I dont have anymore will send DH to get one around Wednesday. I just hope AF stays away. I dont know what to think about it. Didnt have it with my little girl didnt know I was PG till 2 mths. LOL. but thank you for the help. Oh I am not cramping like I do with AF I have cramp feelings up higher right above my belly button.


----------



## Emx

I have found this pregnancy completely different so far than my last (in just 6 weeks!) - so it is possible to have different 'symptoms' from pregnancy to pregnancy. It all sounds pretty positive so far though. Good luck xx


----------



## mommyx1

Emx thank you so much. I cant help but run to the bathroom to see if AF has showen up, cause I feel wet down there but I have nothing. I hope this is all a good sign.


----------



## Emx

Yes - that feeling is usually because cervical mucas has increased.... I felt like that both times even without the brown discharge this time. Let me know when you get a good BFP!! xx


----------



## mommyx1

I will let you know anything BFN or BFP... but the feeling is just that a feeling. I dont actually have CM besides the discharge. But the pain in my stomach feels like it goes to my back as well, is that still a good sign? I know it could mean AF coming, but trying to stay positive!!!!


----------



## mommyx1

anyone else experience this???


----------



## chele

I had two days of this (9 and 10dpo) followed by 3 days of blood when I wiped (11-13dpo) 

HCG bloods and thousands of hpts confirm I am, was and still am pregnant


----------



## mommyx1

was scared to go pee incase I see AF or something, but I did and nothing no discharge no AF. I hope it a good sign. I dont want AF to show up now.


----------



## LadyLupton

Hey Mommyx1,

I am in a similar situation. BFP (digi) y'day at 15DPO. Then today....coloured discharge. Kind of somewhere between brown orange yellow and pink. It's given me such a shock and it's a come down and a half off cloud 9. Extensive internet research seems to day: stop worrying, it's normal. Consensus seems to be that it's old implantation blood. My fear is that it will develop into AF. I's a horrible, anxiety-provoking situation to be in. 

My advice is (and I should follow it myself!): take it easy. It's out of your hands now. More than likely it's normal. def go see your doc tomorrow.

Take care and fingers cross.


----------



## mommyx1

I cant seem to get a for sure BFP or BFN so I have no clue whats going on. You ladies are the only people I can talk to cause DH cant relate. and dont want my family to know i might could be PG till we are sure. Thank you for the help I will keep you guys updated. 

STILL NO AF


----------



## desiwannabmom

I have just started experiencing this. Brown CM and BFPs for two days in a row. But very faint. Took another test now and got a faint one again. I am really nervous and hoping and praying for the best for both of us.


----------



## mommyx1

desiwannabmom- thanks hun I hope the best for you. I know what you mean I keep getting BFP then BFN I dont know I am trying to keep my thoughts positive I have never had this before so I am not to sure didnt even know I was pregnant with my DD till I was 8 wks.


----------



## mommyx1

Still no af!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyx1

so fast update just woke up and AF still didnt come I am running out to the store have been holding my FMU be back in a little to give you an update.


----------



## stouffer

Good luck :)

I just wanted to say I had this 10-14dpo the month I got pregnant.


----------



## mommyx1

Ok so I took a test and went the pee was going across you could see two thin white strips, then the pink lines start forming just a hair over from these lines. The control line is there and the other line looks kinda shadow but you can see it and it came up in 2 mins. I dont know what think now I feel gutted.


----------



## mommyx1

so here is the pic of my test, I am gutted I still have no AF so still hanging onto a little hope.
 



Attached Files:







DSCI2100.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 100


----------



## mommyx1

So i just went to the bathroom what wipe only to see red blood. So i guess AF has came. So now I guess I can say I am out. Thank you ladies I will let you know if things change


----------



## squeeeek

Im on cd30 which is 4/5 days late for me and I had brown discharge with stringy bits (sorry tmi) lastnight after dtd (even more tmi lol) but today nothing,some cramping and a sore back like af is coming but not as bad at the moment. I haven't tested yet though


----------

